# Your Favorite Fights



## allbeef (Nov 13, 2012)

What fights would you include in your personal library?

Ab


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2012)

PRIDE 28: Silva vs. Jackson


Pride 28 Wanderlei Silva Vs Rampage - YouTube


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 14, 2012)

Shane Carwin- Brock Leessnar Come to mind.
It had me Up and Jumping


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2012)

PRIDE 21: Frye vs. takayama

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqhKkyRvgjA[/ame]


----------



## Rory (Nov 14, 2012)

Royce Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba, PRIDE Grand Prix 2000 Finals because it lasted 90 minutes long. Hard to think what goes thru your mind after that long. Royce gave in after a broken leg in the end. 

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/fights/Kazushi_Sakuraba_Vs_Royce_Gracie_part1/10000148


----------



## Rory (Nov 14, 2012)

Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva, UFC 79. Chuck Liddell vs Wanderlei Silva video – UFC 79 | MMA Videos - Watch Strikeforce & UFC videos for free


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Check Kongo vs. Pat Barry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzKEOYO_8TE[/ame]


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2012)

PRIDE 25: Fedor Emelianenko vs Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMedmyUGdWY&playnext=1&list=PLDggXldPqF-Vby88364y1jmob_PT6CRLM&feature=results_video[/ame]


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2012)

UFC 75: Jackson vs. Henderson

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROUdOZ_pf2I[/ame]


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2012)

PRIDE 19: Don Frye vs Ken Shamrock

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r02hVNl0DiU[/ame]


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Fedor Emelianenko vs Hong Man Choi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgQK_-xXG04&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Pignus (Nov 15, 2012)

*Oleg vs. Marco*

Marco Ruas and Oleg Tarktarov have always been my two favorite fighters, so even though it wasn't a great fight, when they fought each other is my pick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx2NgQ5VBXg[/ame]


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Nov 15, 2012)

Kevin Randleman vs Bas Ruttan was a crazy fight. I thought Randleman got robbed though.


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the knockouts, doesn't matter who is fighting as long as it's a all out brawl:sFi_boxingmatch:


Best MMA knockouts - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 15, 2012)

More knockouts:action-smiley-070:


MMA KNOCKOUTS 2010 by Damien - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 15, 2012)

More knockouts:sport-smiley-002:


THE BEST UFC MMA KNOCKOUTS - GO TO SLEEP HQ.mov - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 15, 2012)

More knockouts:sFi_wwe:


GODS OF WAR - BRUTAL MMA KNOCKOUTS HD.mov - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 15, 2012)

We'll throw one of the ladies in there:sFi_slapfight:


Female MMA Knockouts !! - YouTube


----------



## basskiller (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't believe anyone hasn't posted this..  

forrest griffin vs stephan bonnar


Griffin vs Bonnar - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 15, 2012)

The Griffin-Bonnar fight was a good one indeed!


----------



## Pignus (Nov 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you to whoever went through and added all the links. :headbang:


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 16, 2012)

Pignus said:


> Thank you to whoever went through and added all the links. :headbang:



We just installed a new AME program here on Anasci. So now when ever you post a link to youtube it should automatically show a direct video on the site. 

Just make sure if it is an https you remove the 's' and make it http


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 2, 2013)

Frank Shamrock vs Cesar Gracie - YouTube


----------



## dpmac (Jul 17, 2013)

*axe murderer vs. brian stan*

This one wasnt a highly anticipated super match, but ive watched it numerous times and prolly will dozens more! They came out throwin haymakers at each other and never both knocked the other down a few times, but theyd pop right up and start throwin bombs again.. Ol Wandy came out in the 2nd round even more agressive and k.o.'d Stann. It was Silva like he was bk in the pride days, a freakin monster!


----------



## eigra#1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Miller vs. Lauzon - UFC 155


----------



## MajorMelon (Oct 18, 2013)

TUF 17 Finale..... Not the main event as that was boring. The fight between the girls was by far the best fight of the night. I still have it on my dvr and it was from April.  "Alpha" Cat Zingano vs The Pride of the Northwest Meisha "CupCake" Tate.  Awesome fight!


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 19, 2015)

gilbert melendez vs diego sanchez 
this was an amazing fight! these boys went for it from the first bell. def one of my all time favorite fights!

https://vimeo.com/77326699


----------



## K1 (Jul 17, 2016)

10 Best Fights In MMA History (Highlights) - YouTube


----------

